# Lenore's Babies and her fosters.



## Lina13 (Apr 28, 2014)

It was a surprise to me when I went to the girls cage one morning and looked at her and looked at her cage mate Spaz and noticed the pair of them had blimped out. So without thinking twice I picked them up one by one and felt their huge bellies and sure enough... babies. So I cleaned out two spare cages I had and housed them one in each. The next day both had delivered. Spaz had 15 and Lenore had 13, two were still born. I freaked when I found Spaz eating one of hers and took them straight out of the cage. I ended up giving them to Lenore who has been an excellent foster mum to them. Some of the babies did not make it. The wounds they took from Spaz before I could get them all out. It was heart breaking to lose so many. What we have now is 17 and she maintains feeding them all, which blows my mind. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Spaz was probably eating an unhealthy or already dead one.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

They are so tiny! Do you have any homes yet?


----------

